# The shipment from Hell... how a day I've been looking forward to went south 56K warn!



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Edit... it's been brought to my attention that the Belicoso may not be an exclusive to the vendor I bought from, but is also carried by at least one other site. I called it an exclusive based on what Ernesto himself said when he personally replied to an email I sent through Padillas site before I ordered through the vendor (gotta love that service, and he replied in like 5 minutes flat!!!).

Well, I got a shipment yesterday while I was out of town, but the front office of our apartment holds them for us. No biggie, except they couldn't find the package when I got back today. Well, after showing them the confirmation, and them calling the manager, it turned up. Great, my two boxes of Padilla Miami's are finally here (I expected them last week before we left).

The first thing I noticed was how the two boxes weren't secure inside the shipping box. That worried me, but hey, the goods are inside their own boxes, they should be fine. Wrong!

The Miami 8/11 Belicosos were torn to shreads.














































and then...


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

OMG.....that is inhumane. I'm so sorry


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

I opened my box of Coronas...


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

3 of the 4 dead guys I found in the box (I crushed the first in anger without thinking to take pics).


















One even had a hole in the foot (the upper left there is a dark circle.









Anyway, I emailed the vendor tonight, should get a response tomorrow. I'm asking for replacements, but I'm thinking maybe I should ask for a refund and just order elsewhere... of course, if you really think hard, you should be able to figure out who the vendor is, since the Belicosos are an exclusive.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Agony man! pure agony....


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Damn - they keep those things in an oven of what! Most dried out looking things I've seen in a long while -  

Crap man - just saw the second set of pictures - that's unreal!


Ron


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh, and on a side note... neither of these two boxes ever made it into my humis... 

I just got the shipment today, opened it up, and cried. The boxes are now closed and sitting by my door waiting to see if the vendor wants them back.


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Ouch! I hope the company right a wrong in a hurry! That really sucks!


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

OMG! Hopefully the vender will make good or they were insured. Are the holes from beetles?


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

Holy Hell! Would you mind sharing where you ordered these from, and if/how they provide restitution? 

Edit: Didn't see your previous post - My bad.


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

What in the heck is going on with everyone receiving busted-up Padillas ?
It has to be Cigars International, yes ? There's another thread that's going right now on their packing methods...... and of course that thread began with busted-up Padillas also. Not friggin cool!


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

jloutlaw said:


> OMG! Hopefully the vender will make good or they were insured. Are the holes from beetles?


Yup, the first time I've ever seen beatles/holes first hand. I guess this is a best case scenerio for seeing beatles though, since these never made it into my wine coolador.

As far as who the vendor is, they don't advertise here and I'm sure they'll make it right. They have a good reputation, but if they don't make it right, you'd better bet I'll share who they are.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Ouch!!!:hn


----------



## Strangg1 (Apr 25, 2007)

That's the saddest thing I've seen in a while. Most vendors will make it right, it's not like it was just one stick, the whole order was worthless.


~S


----------



## nismo350z (Mar 4, 2007)

sorry to hear about your smokes. Good luck with the vendor


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

That is NOT cool.
Really hope they make it right for you.
:tu


----------



## jbock (Feb 22, 2007)

Seeing this nearly brings a tear to my eye. I do hope that the vendor makes good on this. It is a shame to see what should be a beautiful thing so disgusting.

Good luck with the vendor.

Jim


----------



## johnnybot3000 (Apr 13, 2007)

Yikes! Sorry for the hard luck. I'm fearing for the 5-packs of those I have coming to me. I hope they fix things for ya. Based on past customer service issues I've had, I think they'll come through.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Thats gotta be absolutly heatbreaking. I'm sure the Vendor will make good though. 

Hang in there!!


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Wow..that really sucks. Hope the vendor makes good on them.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

Wow man, that is horrible!! I couldn't imagine if that happened to me.. The chipping of the cigars are one thing, but the fact that they were infested just shows how little they look after their product!


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

I also thought the belicosos were exclusive to that one vendor and I assume that's who you ordered them from. I'll stay away. Far, far away.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

They have to take care of you...
But if not, the board needs to know who they are.

Do you think Padilla doesn't freeze like I understand most companies do? or were they contaminated somewhere along the line?


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

The vendor should be bending over backwards to make you happy on this one. Bad shipment is one thing, beetles could be a vendor killer. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

That sucks. I hope they make it right


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Are those cigars veterans? Have they been to war? WTH happened to them?

Wow, I'm sorry to hear/see such horrors and I'm sorry for your loss. Should I notify the widow of the vendor or will you do it?


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Thats just a sickening sight David, I know how you must have felt. Sure hope the vendor makes good on it for you.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

May I ask which vendor you purchased them from? Still not to familiar with which vendors exclusively sell which cigars.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Holy crap Dave, that is absolutely horrible. I really hope that vendor makes it right; to screw up two boxes in the same order is just unreal.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Infin1ty said:


> May I ask which vendor you purchased them from? Still not to familiar with which vendors exclusively sell which cigars.


I believe he mentioned he wasn't outing the source until he finds out what they are going to do about the situation, which is horrible, btw.

A quick google will reveal all.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

ouch, that totally sucks.

Hope they fix this quick.


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

I understand the desire to not smear a vendor, but it seems contrary to the spirit of the forum which is partly to share experiences such that fellow consumers can make a weighted decision. Each individual of course will ascribe their own weight value to this incident, as well as a value commensurate to the resolution recorded in the thread. Outing the vendor in this case isn't going to cost them their lease or drive them to bankruptcy, so I really think the information should be shared outwardly with potential buyers (victims?) 

If "consumer reports" were to stop providing reports by consumers, what would that do to it's value ?

Just another view from another $.02 in fountain


----------



## justinwb (Mar 22, 2005)

That makes me want to puke


----------



## MiloFinch (Mar 27, 2007)

Man. I'm almost in tears here. That's horrible. Seriously...


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

That is rough man. Sorry to hear that. Hopefully vendor "X" will take care of you. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

Greerzilla said:


> Yup, the first time I've ever seen beatles/holes first hand.


But did they tell you how many of those it takes to fill the Albert Hall?


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

KingMeatyHand said:


> But did they tell you how many of those it takes to fill the Albert Hall?


Strangly enough, they said they had to count them all and that they knew how many, but never mentioned the exact number.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I'm sure the vendor will make it right. It is inconcievble that someone who works in such a close knit community would make the mistake of not fixing it.


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

sonick said:


> I understand the desire to not smear a vendor, but it seems contrary to the spirit of the forum which is partly to share experiences such that fellow consumers can make a weighted decision. Each individual of course will ascribe their own weight value to this incident, as well as a value commensurate to the resolution recorded in the thread. Outing the vendor in this case isn't going to cost them their lease or drive them to bankruptcy, so I really think the information should be shared outwardly with potential buyers (victims?)
> 
> If "consumer reports" were to stop providing reports by consumers, what would that do to it's value ?
> 
> Just another view from another $.02 in fountain


I think he is handeling this right, no need to "out" the vendor at this point. I would rather wait and know the whole story first, like how the Vendor responds. Stuff happens, and destroying a box of fine cigars is a shame, but 
hopefully the vendor will be able to turn this around into a happy ending.

By the way, those pictures are a sad thing to see, I've been enjoying the 8/11 recently and that is one waste of some fine cigars.

I've seen more than a couple Padilla's with craked wrappers that appeared to come from the packaging, this is with the 8/11, and 1932.... Hopefully Padilla will look into thier packaging methods, there cigars are too nice to get beat up in transit.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

thats just SAD..............hate to a cigars executed w/o ever being smoked.........................good luck w/the Vendor


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I am sure you'll work it out fine. Send them a link to the thread when you email them, lol...


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

that just sucks, sorry man.


----------



## sparkygreen (Apr 10, 2007)

Hate to see such beauty destroyed by poor handling! Did you email Ernesto again? Im sure he would be very ashamed to see that his finest are arriving in such condition! Let us know how it works out.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

sonick said:


> I understand the desire to not smear a vendor, but it seems contrary to the spirit of the forum which is partly to share experiences such that fellow consumers can make a weighted decision. Each individual of course will ascribe their own weight value to this incident, as well as a value commensurate to the resolution recorded in the thread. Outing the vendor in this case isn't going to cost them their lease or drive them to bankruptcy, so I really think the information should be shared outwardly with potential buyers (victims?)
> 
> If "consumer reports" were to stop providing reports by consumers, what would that do to it's value ?
> 
> Just another view from another $.02 in fountain





Dgar said:


> I think he is handeling this right, no need to "out" the vendor at this point. I would rather wait and know the whole story first, like how the Vendor responds. Stuff happens, and destroying a box of fine cigars is a shame, but hopefully the vendor will be able to turn this around into a happy ending.


:tpd: 
THAT is the spirit of this forum.


----------



## rgordin (Jan 6, 2007)

Snakeyes said:


> The vendor should be bending over backwards to make you happy


Couldn't agree more. It is disturbing that boxes of different cigars were bad. And they were in the same shipment. Makes you wonder about the vendor's quality control and how much the vendor cares about customer service and satisfaction.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

rgordin said:


> Couldn't agree more. It is disturbing that boxes of different cigars were bad. And they were in the same shipment. Makes you wonder about the vendor's quality control and how much the vendor cares about customer service and satisfaction.


Besides the vendor being responsible. I think Padilla has to start packaging their products better. All the threads lately have been on Padillas being damaged. Maybe Ernesto needs to start putting cellophane on his cigars so they don't damage as easy in shipping. I have had problems with the 8 and 11s and the achilles and only one was from the same vendor that this post is about. Yes the vendor is at fault, but I also think that Padilla needs to do a better job with their products because they make some great cigars but I wonder how many get ruined in shipping.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Bastage beetles :c 

that's a damn shame about those sticks. i hope the vendor makes it right.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Hrmmmmm ..... those cigars look ... well .... damn painfull. Really sorry to see that happen to a brother here!!

Now ya got me worried .... allthough my 2 fivers of Padilla 8/11 Beli & Padilla 1932 torpedos is nothing compared to 2 boxes, but they are due in from Cigarbid on Friday. Looks like I'll be freezing some stogies once they get here, even if they look prestine.

Thanks for the heads up on this.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

That was just disgusting. Sorry to hear the bad experience David. Hopefully the reputable vendor will make this right or else :hn


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

kheffelf said:


> Besides the vendor being responsible. I think Padilla has to start packaging their products better. All the threads lately have been on Padillas being damaged. Maybe Ernesto needs to start putting cellophane on his cigars so they don't damage as easy in shipping. I have had problems with the 8 and 11s and the achilles and only one was from the same vendor that this post is about. Yes the vendor is at fault, but I also think that Padilla needs to do a better job with their products because they make some great cigars but I wonder how many get ruined in shipping.


:tpd:

I also think they should be freezing their cigars as well before shipping them out. Now that I know they don't I guess I need to start freezing any that I get in.


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

Hope you get everything figured out.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Sorry to see that, David. Mighty fine cigars lost to carelessness, it seems.


----------



## DJYoshi (Apr 27, 2007)

at least you're rolling with it. I'd definitely say don't blast the Vendor until they give you an answer as to how everything's being ordered. B/c you never know. It could be their fault. It could be Padilla's fault. But if they don't try to make it right...then I'd have to say ax em!


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

those pics should be on rotten.com. ugh


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

How disappointing!

I give you Kudos for handling as well as you are... its right to give them a chance to make good before blasting them. But we definitely need to know how it is all resolved. This board represents a significant amount of business for SEVERAL vendors - this one included. No power like buying power!

Hope you get at least a replacement, if not some "pain and suffering" items thrown in for your time, effort and trouble. :c 

Hang in there, Greer! Have a cigar to relax... :ss


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

David....

That's just an awful sight. should but a tag warning on the title. NSFCS (Not Safe for Cigar Smokers). I do hope the vendor makes it right for you. It seems they are totally at fault for the shipping methods on the Belicosos, but I couldn't help but wonder. How long had the Coronas been sitting with your Apartment's management office?

Is there a chance they could have been in a hot storage shed until you were able to pick them up? Or possible shipping delays?


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

Sorry to see that. Hang in there. Let us know when you hear something.

Woogie


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

khubli said:


> It seems they are totally at fault for the shipping methods on the Belicosos, but I couldn't help but wonder. How long had the Coronas been sitting with your Apartment's management office?
> 
> Is there a chance they could have been in a hot storage shed until you were able to pick them up? Or possible shipping delays?


They were at the reception desk for exactly 1.5 days (delivered Monday morning and I picked them up yesterday around 5. The building is air conditioned though, so the only time they were subjected to heat is while they were in shipping. Of course, I don't know much about the life cycle of the bug, but I do think the cigars were munched on prior to them being delivered since there were 4 dead ones in the box and no visable larvae.

Update
Been offline all day, and now that I got online I checked and didn't get a response from the vendor.

I called them and I think they are handling it well. They are sending me a box to ship back to them, but because the Belicosos are damaged from shipment, I need to wait 8 days to see if the shipping company wants to see them since the vendor will do an insurance claim on them. The coronas won't be an insurance claim, but will also be replaced. The downside, which I understand and am OK with, is that they are going to wait to send the replacements until they receive the bad ones back (which I can't send until waiting 8 days for the shipping company to contact me). They said this is due to the value of the cigars, and I do understand why they do this. I mean, they can't just hand out large refunds left and right or some people would take advantage of it.

I probably could have fussed about that a bit, but I didn't see a reason to, and while some may feel like I am entitled to additional compensation, I don't think I am. I will put it this way, if they offered additional compensation, they'd have a very happy customer. By not offering it, I understand and it's fine, but I definitely won't prefer this vendor over another next time. That being said, if this gets taken care of correctly, then I would be open to using them again.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> They were at the reception desk for exactly 1.5 days (delivered Monday morning and I picked them up yesterday around 5. The building is air conditioned though, so the only time they were subjected to heat is while they were in shipping. Of course, I don't know much about the life cycle of the bug, but I do think the cigars were munched on prior to them being delivered since there were 4 dead ones in the box and no visable larvae.
> 
> Update
> Been offline all day, and now that I got online I checked and didn't get a response from the vendor.
> ...


David to speed up the process for replacement Belicosos, I would bring up the point that the shipping material was not damaged when received, however the box of Belicosos moved around freely in the packaging material, unless of course the shipping box was crushed when you received it.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

khubli said:


> David to speed up the process for replacement Belicosos, I would bring up the point that the shipping material was not damaged when received, however the box of Belicosos moved around freely in the packaging material, unless of course the shipping box was crushed when you received it.


I did mention that I thought the damage was due to the packaging, but didn't mention that the outside box wasn't damaged. I may call them and let them know that tomorrow or later on.

thanks for the idea!


----------



## baglorious (Jan 26, 2007)

Would you mind sharing the shipper? (Not the vendor.) Obviously, both UPS and FedEx can smash things. I've bought and sold some guitars/basses on eBay, and have had two of them seriously damaged, one by FedEx and one by UPS... so I'm not sure I have a preference.

One issue, however, is that UPS' claim/insurance process was a lot more of a pain in the a$$ than FedEx.

One thing for you to keep in mind: It will be the vendor that will presumably be dealing with the shipper's insurance/damage process, I'm guessing? The thing I'm worried about for you (as someone else mentioned), is that if the outer package wasn't clearly damaged, the shipper might blame the vendor for inadequate packing materials, and deny a claim, which would probably add to the time period before you, the buyer, are made whole. 

So... I'd just suggest you stay on top of the process, and start whining hard (and probably just ask for a refund) if it begins to sound like they aren't going to re-send you cigars AS SOON as they receive your return shipment, or if it takes longer than 8 days for the return shipment authorization (or whatever it is) to happen.

And if you haven't done so, I'd snap plenty of pics of the shipping box exterior, the packing materials (or lack thereof), etc. You never know when you're going to have to start fighting someone else's "policy" so you don't end up getting the shaft. Evidence is good.

Good luck with this whole ordeal!


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. The shipping company was DHL.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

I understand your point in not dishing out refunds left and right, but first things first is they should have asked for photos if possible. (We are in the day and age of digi cams and e-mail) At that point being the one box was beetle ravaged and the other destroyed from the chitty packaging they should have sent out a replacement right away and if your damaged gars did not return to them within 7-10 business days than charge your card for the second shipment. Beetles have nothing to do with shipping and even if the Belis were damaged during shipping the least they can do at this point is just replacethem and handle the insurance claim on their own. To be honest with you, After recieving this package, the beetle ravaged box especially I prob would have asked for a refund and took my business elsewhere as their storage conditions would have me paranoid at what the second shipment may bring. Make sure you quarintine the new shipment for a little while or atleast freeze them before introducing them to the rest of you gars. I too would be curious who the vendor was but I think I will have to follow the wise words of NC Radioman and let Google be my friend! Good luck and I hope the vendor makes this right.


----------



## mdorroh (Feb 16, 2007)

Glad to see an update on this. Hopefully everything will be worked out in a timely manner.


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Sorry to see your Miami, Dave. 

I ordered a Miami and 1932 from two different vendors and I got broken cigars on both orders. Luckily, both vendors agreed to refund the money on the broken ones (the majority of the cigars are OK)

I hope they give you a full refund on both boxes because those cigars are in terrible condition.


----------



## ahova1906 (Mar 4, 2007)

Greerzilla said:


> Thanks for the advice. The shipping company was DHL.


oh i hate them


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

speechless!!!!!!!!


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

I just looked at the pictures (no imageshack from work)...

I think I'm going to have nightmares tonight. To actually snapshot the beetles. That is incredible. Sorry for the shipment and I hope also that it gets resolved.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> Update
> Been offline all day, and now that I got online I checked and didn't get a response from the vendor.
> 
> I called them and I think they are handling it well. They are sending me a box to ship back to them, but because the Belicosos are damaged from shipment, I need to wait 8 days to see if the shipping company wants to see them since the vendor will do an insurance claim on them. The coronas won't be an insurance claim, but will also be replaced. The downside, which I understand and am OK with, is that they are going to wait to send the replacements until they receive the bad ones back (which I can't send until waiting 8 days for the shipping company to contact me). They said this is due to the value of the cigars, and I do understand why they do this. I mean, they can't just hand out large refunds left and right or some people would take advantage of it.
> ...


Funny that they are waiting to send you replacements until you send yours back but that could be that it is an expensive box, when I had a problem with Padilla Achilles from cbid-18 of them-they sent the replacements with the box I needed to send back. Oh well, hopefully the new ones come in a lot better shape for you.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

neoflex said:


> I understand your point in not dishing out refunds left and right, but first things first is they should have asked for photos if possible. (We are in the day and age of digi cams and e-mail) At that point being the one box was beetle ravaged and the other destroyed from the chitty packaging they should have sent out a replacement right away and if your damaged gars did not return to them within 7-10 business days than charge your card for the second shipment. Beetles have nothing to do with shipping and even if the Belis were damaged during shipping the least they can do at this point is just replacethem and handle the insurance claim on their own. To be honest with you, After recieving this package, the beetle ravaged box especially I prob would have asked for a refund and took my business elsewhere as their storage conditions would have me paranoid at what the second shipment may bring. Make sure you quarintine the new shipment for a little while or atleast freeze them before introducing them to the rest of you gars. I too would be curious who the vendor was but I think I will have to follow the wise words of NC Radioman and let Google be my friend! Good luck and I hope the vendor makes this right.


I agree with you.

I really hope everything works out with a good resolution. That is probably the worse I have ever seen.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

On a side note, feeling down about this order, I decided to light up my Miami 8/11 Corona I got at Cigarfest and my lone one that wasn't part of the infested box today.

Good Gosh what a cigar! I can remember now why I ordered these in the first place.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Dave,

I'm glad you got to enjoy one of the smokes you'd been anticipating even if you have to wait a little longer to get some more.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

wow this is sad, i will say this making you wait for the shipping company is horsechit, they should replace your complete order or give you a full refund with a huge apology. let them wory about the shipping company they shipped it not you and besides they packed it wrong so if the shipping company dosent want to make right by this whats there next move. i am one for never outing a vendor without giving them a chance to make good but there response is not a good one no mater what happens from this point on they shouldnt have made you wait on the shipping company thats very unprofecional. i think letting guys know who they are at this point is not out of line but thats my opinion if you dont want to thats your perogitive. i will say no matter what they do for you now it dosent excuse there initial respose to this problem which is still the way *THEY* shipped it to you.


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

Since I work at UPS, I will chime in here a little. I know you guys might think it is bologna, and I don't know about these circumstances, but improper packing really really does do 90% of the damage out there, especially with us. Personally, the thought of shipping cigars makes me nervous. Whenever I ship cigars, I am going to pack the shit out of them. Also, if any of you ever think of shipping anything of worth inside a re-used box, you are kidding yourself. This is actually the worst of all offenses. If you start with a half crushed box that was used once, what do you think it will be at the end of round two?

/rant


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

The best shipping box ever. IBM used to send these out to customers for laptops that needed to go in for repair. If you picture the bottom sleeve in the box is just like the top where the machine is sandwiched between 2 cello layers. Everything is suspended in air.

This would be perfect for shipping thin cigar boxes.

http://chamberspackagingconnections...stem/laptop-shipping-system/laptop?&forward=1


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

RaiderinKS said:


> Since I work at UPS, I will chime in here a little. I know you guys might think it is bologna, and I don't know about these circumstances, but improper packing really really does do 90% of the damage out there, especially with us. Personally, the thought of shipping cigars makes me nervous. Whenever I ship cigars, I am going to pack the shit out of them. Also, if any of you ever think of shipping anything of worth inside a re-used box, you are kidding yourself. This is actually the worst of all offenses. If you start with a half crushed box that was used once, what do you think it will be at the end of round two?
> 
> /rant


Hmmm... not sure why the rant. The talk about shipping on here was in very large part about the vendors packing and there were no used boxes...

Thanks though?


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Man that is the shipment from hell. Beetles and damage. The Padilla has had many shipping issues due to loose packing inside the box. The vendor ought to know. I'd say definitely order elsewhere.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

ahova1906 said:


> oh i hate them


Never had an issue with DHL. I'd say it's the vendors fault but also the manufacturer or Padilla needs to pack them tight inside the box.


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

Greerzilla said:


> Hmmm... not sure why the rant. The talk about shipping on here was in very large part about the vendors packing and there were no used boxes...
> 
> Thanks though?


I was just using the opportunity to educate.


----------



## jbock (Feb 22, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about this disaster of an order. I truly appreciate your approach to this situation and the holding off on providing the vendor name and giving them the chance to handle this properly.

As for the shipping issues (UPS, FedEX, DHL) ... Although I agree that people in general do not package things properly, I have a real problem when a box marked "Fragile" is tossed, or dropped at my doorstep, instead of being set there. This seems to be the a regular occurrence in this day and age. Maybe if it was packed better, it would handle those jolts more, but it makes me wonder...If the boxes are handled like this at the doorstep, how are they treated through the rest of the shipment process?


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> I called them and I think they are handling it well. They are sending me a box to ship back to them, but because the Belicosos are damaged from shipment, I need to wait 8 days to see if the shipping company wants to see them since the vendor will do an insurance claim on them. The coronas won't be an insurance claim, but will also be replaced. The downside, which I understand and am OK with, is that they are going to wait to send the replacements until they receive the bad ones back (which I can't send until waiting 8 days for the shipping company to contact me). They said this is due to the value of the cigars, and I do understand why they do this. I mean, they can't just hand out large refunds left and right or some people would take advantage of it.


I missed this while I was on vacation, must have been a very very sad day. First a box of half destroyed belicosos and a box of beetle infested coronas. u u

Wow, their response is pretty unbelievable to me. If I was you, I would ask them to inspect the coronas before shipping. I have heard the Miami factories often have troubles with beetles and they do not freeze their cigars before shipping. So it is possible, the beetle problem was not the vendors fault, however, the vendor could be storing their cigars at too high a temperature as well, I doubt that damage was from transit alone.

I do disagree with their policy. Most places will send you out a replacement with a label to ship back the stuff that has been damaged. I really don't think you should have to wait until you ship first. This doesn't seem right to me. They have your cc info, so if you don't ship it back, they can always charge you for a second box.

If anything, they should send you two shipping boxes, so you can ship back the coronas ASAP and then wait for the insurance claim on the belicosos. Most likely the problem with the coronas is not their fault (again, unless they store their cigars at too high a temperature), but if the outside box on the belicosos was good and the inside packaging was crap, it is their fault they didn't package them better.

Personally, if it is the place I think you bought them from, I would not buy from them in the future. I would have asked for my money back and left it at that, especially with that return policy.

Again, sorry to hear about your situation, it really sucks for both you and the vendor. I have heard from a couple of different people that they don't buy cigars during the summer, I guess I now know why. :hn


----------



## Flea7 (Apr 8, 2007)

*Making you wait for your replacement is total BS.*

I remember when i ordered RP 92's and 90's were sent to me by mistake. When I called the vendor to tell them of the mistake they not only sent the right one out that day, which I recieved within 3 days, but they refunded me the shipping cost. The replacement box was accompanied by a prepaid label for the wrong cigar to be sent back. What great service!..Not to mention I got a box of 1992 RP churchill for $90!

You should force them to send the replacement ASAP or give you a total refund!

Oh, and out them! warning to the forum should be made.


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

Update

I called them and I think they are handling it well. They are sending me a box to ship back to them, but because the Belicosos are damaged from shipment, I need to wait 8 days to see if the shipping company wants to see them since the vendor will do an insurance claim on them. The coronas won't be an insurance claim, but will also be replaced. The downside, which I understand and am OK with, is that they are going to wait to send the replacements until they receive the bad ones back (which I can't send until waiting 8 days for the shipping company to contact me). They said this is due to the value of the cigars, and I do understand why they do this. I mean, they can't just hand out large refunds left and right or some people would take advantage of it.

I probably could have fussed about that a bit, but I didn't see a reason to, and while some may feel like I am entitled to additional compensation, I don't think I am. I will put it this way, if they offered additional compensation, they'd have a very happy customer. By not offering it, I understand and it's fine, but I definitely won't prefer this vendor over another next time. That being said, if this gets taken care of correctly, then I would be open to using them again.[/QUOTE]

I respect the way you've been handling this whole situation. You've chosen not to trash this company at this time, waiting to see the results, and I just wanted you to know I respect that.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks for all the responses... sympathy and advice.

I think I was feeling more non-confrontational because when I called the vendor, I had just got done fighting with my cable company over the internet bill (they were double charging me for something I'd already paid). Long story short, I'm without internet for a bit because I cancelled it and haven't signed up for DSL yet.

Anyway, the vendor was very polite and apologetic, and I do understand that I am very well could have asked for an immediate replacement and probably gotten it. I got the shipping label on Saturday, so I'll ship the cigars out a week from today (actually, probably Tuesday due to the holiday and probably have my replacements at the end of next week. After I inspect them they will hit the freezer though.

I'll update this thread with any new info, insurance inspections, replacements, etc.

Thanks again. It feels good to whine to people that understand what the shipment must've felt like.


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

That's good to hear, at least you'll have those tasty 8/11's in a few weeks :dr


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Good Lord! That's awful man!! Hopefully the vendor will make right on the situation!


----------



## PUFFNMO (Mar 14, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> Thanks for all the responses... sympathy and advice.
> 
> I think I was feeling more non-confrontational because when I called the vendor, I had just got done fighting with my cable company over the internet bill (they were double charging me for something I'd already paid). Long story short, I'm without internet for a bit because I cancelled it and haven't signed up for DSL yet.
> 
> ...


Personally, I do not think they are giving you good service at all. Just look at the damage to their reputation so far, and put yourself in their position.

Are they even aware of this thread, and have they seen the photos?

The classy response would have been to immediately make good the loss, either by replacement or cash refund, paid for the return shipping, and throw in a 5 pack or two "on the house".

If they had bent over backwards for you, and done everything they could to make it right immediately, they would have kept the good faith of their customers. My guess is that their slow and plodding response, and causing you to wait for weeks will turn out to be a negative for them. Larry.


----------



## rgordin (Jan 6, 2007)

Now that the vendor has had a fair opportunity to respond, I hope you will now consider identifying the vendor. 

It might have been unfairly prejudicial to dislose the vendor before it had a chance to respond to the problem. But now the vendor has had that chance. It responded to a customer in a manner that should be part of the vendor's standard operating procedure. In other words, this is how the vendor chooses to deal with the public when there is a problem with the shipment. 

Customers can only be on a fair "playing field" in choosing a vendor if the vendor's customer service policies are generally known or publicly available, as they should be.

A vendor's customer service is a part of its public personna. By definition, customer service is the vendor's interaction with the public. The vendor should expect the public (in this case, purchasers of cigars and cigar products) to know its policies. A good vendor will benefit by having a reputation of good customer service. That reputation is one means of competing. 

Thanks for considering this request.


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

rgordin said:


> Now that the vendor has had a fair opportunity to respond, I hope you will now consider identifying the vendor.
> 
> <SNIP>
> 
> Thanks for considering this request.


Now that this thread has gone on for three pages and this question has been answered twice, lets make it three times:

TYPE "PADILLA BELICOSO EXCLUSIVE" INTO ANY SEARCH ENGINE, AND UNLESS YOU ARE MORE DENSE THAN DEPLETED URANIUM, YOU WILL KNOW THE ANSWER!!!!

Sorry to shout, but some people don't seem to get it.

As to the service of this company, I don't think that I will bother ordering from them. It is possible that the damage to the cigars is not their fault. However, when I had a shipment damaged that I ordered from JR (the only damaged shipment I have had), they immediately sent out a replacement and told me to hold the ones that I had in case the shipper (UPS) wanted to see them (they did not). I asked if they wanted me to ship them back at the end of the waiting period. They told me no, smoke what was smokeable and can the rest. THAT is customer service.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

I just received 2 of the beliciosos from their sister site. I may quarantine these guys in the freezer for a couple days before putting them in the humi just in case the beetles are a Padilla problem. I really doubt that those beetles are a company wide problem as I get shipments from them weekly and have never noticed any signs of a problem. Also, my humi is in the basement at a chilly 61 degrees right now, so I am probably not at risk anyhow. But better to side with caution.

As far as packaging goes, I am extremely surprised there isn't more talk about this vendors practices. They are horrible at packaging. I have only once had a problem with a fiver, but on almost every order I have gotten, everything is able to shift during shipping. But I am extremely amazed that a full box could end up looking like that without the whole exterior box being demolished. Does Padilla pack their cigars loose in the box?


----------



## rgordin (Jan 6, 2007)

punch said:


> Now that this thread has gone on for three pages and this question has been answered twice, lets make it three times


Actually, the thread is six pages on my computer. Guess between the length and the continuing requests for disclosure I missed your prior answers. Thanks.

Regarding the contrast with JR's customer service, I couldn't agree more. With disclosed prices on the internet often resulting in low prices at more than one site, and with the inherent impersonal nature of internet orders, customer service becomes an important factor in attracting and keeping customers.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

rgordin said:


> *Actually, the thread is six pages on my computer. * Guess between the length and the continuing requests for disclosure I missed your prior answers. Thanks.
> 
> Regarding the contrast with JR's customer service, I couldn't agree more. With disclosed prices on the internet often resulting in low prices at more than one site, and with the inherent impersonal nature of internet orders, customer service becomes an important factor in attracting and keeping customers.


Ok, this is how you can make it three pages, Hit User controls, then go to edit options, scroll down to thread display options and then change number of posts to show per page to 40.


----------



## rgordin (Jan 6, 2007)

kheffelf said:


> Ok, this is how you can make it three pages, Hit User controls, then go to edit options, scroll down to thread display options and then change number of posts to show per page to 40.


Thanks for taking the time to write about user controls. Guess I'll go take a look at what they allow me to do.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Update...

I spoke with a customer service manager today. Long story short, they are shipping out my replacements tomorrow and I should have them by Friday.

I was informed that 1) for orders under $50, they ship replacements right away, and for orders over $50 they handle it like they've handled this so far. I was informed, however, that I should have been offered the choice of having them ship replacements right away and charging my credit card for them and then refunding when the damaged ones are returned. 

I am having them open the boxes to inspect them before shipping this time, just in case the beetle/damage problem is happening from the factory on the way to the vendor. That way I'll also have a better chance at getting good cigars and the only way I can get damaged cigars is if it happens during the shipping to me (which is possible, but at least this should take out the chance of them being shipped already damaged).

I will say this, both customer service people I've spoken with on this matter were polite and pleasant. Say what you will about their actions, but politeness on the phone goes a long way.

As usual, I'll keep this updated.


----------



## daniel2001 (May 19, 2007)

Really was the shipment from hell, at least they are getting replaced.


----------



## bigALemos (Jun 1, 2005)

wow, bummer dude


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

Greerzilla said:


> Update...
> 
> I will say this, both customer service people I've spoken with on this matter were polite and pleasant. Say what you will about their actions, but politeness on the phone goes a long way.
> 
> As usual, I'll keep this updated.


Yes, it does.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

*UPDATE*

The replacement shipment came today and everything was in great shape! I inspected them and immediately bagged them and put them in the fridge for pre-freezer conditioning.

I had the vendor do a pre-shipment inspection of the belicosos and they even put a little extra packaging inside the cigar box where the caps would have banged against the box. All in all, there were three with just the smallest bit of splitting on the caps, but very smokable and I'm a happy camper. Nothing I would ever complain about in any situation, so I think the service on this shipment was top notch. Also, the shipper was UPS this time instead of DHL. The returns will go out Tuesday as the 8 day wait will them be over.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Sorry that happened to you. It seems to be resolved to your satisfaction.


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

Glad they made it right Greerzilla. Nasty bit of business, but all came out right in ther end and that's what counts.


----------

